# Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!?



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

The clutch on my 2001 TT225 6 speed Roadster is going out so I called my local Audi Dealer for a quote. Here is what I got:
$540 For Clutch Kit
$1000 For the Flywheel
$1800 For the Install
This was about 3 times higher than I expected, can anyone let me know if my expectations were off or if he price really is high.
Thanks!


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

The price is really that high. Then only way of saving money is getting an aftermarket clutch and flywheel or finding someone else other than the dealer that can install it for you. The install takes a long time right around 8 hours.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Funny, I just paid almmost exactly that amount for my new clutch and flywheel last week.
It takes 8 - 10 hours of labor to install.
My flywheeel was cracked, too.


----------



## morrisdl (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (WhyNot08)*

Easy. Order the parts online, 
like here and save. Find a competent independent shop and save 1/2 off Dealer labor prices. 
Once out of warranty, don't bother with the dealer unless you are trying to stimulate the economy ;-)


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (morrisdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morrisdl* »_Easy. Order the parts online, 
like here and save. Find a competent independent shop and save 1/2 off Dealer labor prices. 
Once out of warranty, don't bother with the dealer unless you are trying to stimulate the economy ;-)

I did mine at an independent shop, too.
And the shops will charge you more per hour for the install IF they will install customer supplied parts at all.
And they won't warranty the work if they DO install the customer supplied parts.
/Just sayin'


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

That still seems off to me, $1800 in labor? Even if they claimed it took 10 hours that's $180 per hour, most doctors don't make that. If I was paying someone to do the install, I wouldn't use a cheap clutch because you dont want to be paying to have that done again anytime soon, however using a quality aftermarket clutch and a mechanic that doesn't have the overhead and greed of a dealership should save you a small fortune. Even if you feel the need to go with oem parts, order online and you'll save quite a bit.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

For $1800.00 you can buy some nice tools, and make it happen lol, 18 is way out of line. Go indie and a great shop will stand behind there work regardless of who supplies parts.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here go to fourseasonstuning.com and get the clutch kit from there. It will be hella cheap compared to what your saying. And for the install check local performance shope that will do it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (TToxic)*

Ah, I guess I thought $1800 was the TOTAL with parts...that's about what I paid for my new clutch/FW - Parts AND Labor.
I'll check my receipt and post it right after lunch.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (darrenbyrnes)*

yeah theres no way it should be over $1k for labor.... no one should be charging over $100 an hr for grease monkey work, thats just insane.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (morrisdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morrisdl* »_Easy. Order the parts online, 
Once out of warranty, don't bother with the dealer unless you are trying to stimulate the economy ;-)

Seriously.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? ([email protected])*

Hmm I don't see how a clutch install could take 8-10 hours on one of these...well ok I don't know about a quattro. But for a FWD I'd imagine it would be like:
-Put car on lift
-Remove wheels 
-Disconnect ball joints 
-Remove axle flange bolts
-Disconnect power steering line
-Disconnect slave cylinder line
-Disconnect single harness going into tranny
-Disconnect shift linkage
-Remove starter bolts
-Remove bell housing bolts
-Drop tranny using tranny jack
Most of the stuff above can be done with an impact gun...some might be awkward to reach, but still.
Then:
-Remove pressure plate bolts
-Remove flywheel bolts
-Install new flywheel/pressure plate
-Line up the shaft with clutch assembly
-Reattach trans to motor...reinstall everything from first part
I'd imagine it'd take maybe 4-5 hours.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

MJM sells the OEM clutch kit and flywheel for $675 w/ free shipping or you can go with the SPEC clutch/flywheel kit for $925 but I would ask if I can down grade on the clutch to the SPEC Stage 1 (part # SA871) kit with a 350lbs tq rating I think the Stage 4 clutch kit is over kill if your not gonna go big turbo and it might also bring down the price a little. Does anyone have experience with the Spec Stg 4 clutch with 6 puck for easy street driving and how it compares to the OEM clutch, is it smooth, a little rougher or really rough and not really for street use???
I've heard that the OEM dual mass flywheels can leak fluid after while and that it's a good idea to not use the OEM flywheel but instead go with a 18lbs steel flywheel; has anyone experienced their OEM flywheel leaking???


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (markcorrado1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markcorrado1* »_
I've heard that the OEM dual mass flywheels can leak fluid after while and that it's a good idea to not use the OEM flywheel but instead go with a 18lbs steel flywheel; has anyone experienced their OEM flywheel leaking???

Not "leaking" - more like "cracked". There were thin spider web cracks on the interior of the OEM dual mass flywheel that was in my TT.
When asked if he had ever seen anything like that before, the tech guy said, "never." I guess I'm just lucky.
Here's the receipt numbers for my clutch / flywheel job:
Clutch kit - 06A 198 141C - $369.25
Flywheel - 06A105 266P - $567.49
Shop supplies - $15.55
Labor - $895
Alignment - $60 (Outside shop)
Alll told wwith tax and a slight discount for being a generally nice guy was $1885.96


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (darrenbyrnes)*

I installed the spec stage 2+, if you call MJM they can get it for you. I believe its the biggest non puck clutch spec makes. Very nice in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_yeah theres no way it should be over $1k for labor.... no one should be charging over $100 an hr for grease monkey work, thats just insane. 

wow can you say D!ck
most dealerships charge 80$ +
what do the mechanics get paid? 16$
it sucks for us 
belive me if it were up to us "grease monkey's" we would charge less.. its the shop not us
go to a performance shop not a dealership. theyll most likely be way cheaper
my friend got his clutch done for 350$ on his rx7
shop around man


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (stevemannn)*

How many here have ACTUALLY replaced a TT quattro clutch?
I have,and it sucks,it s just like a R32 clutch as well,you have to drop the subframe as well when you change it as well as disconnecting driveshaft to Haldex.I charge 1k labor and I am independent shop.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah I was initially quoted $2k for mine....fast foward 1 month
I refered well over a thousand dollars of work to a buddy of mine so I am getting tons of work done including my clutch for$200








I am happy and will continue to refer people to him!


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_How many here have ACTUALLY replaced a TT quattro clutch?
I have,and it sucks,it s just like a R32 clutch as well,you have to drop the subframe as well when you change it as well as disconnecting driveshaft to Haldex.I charge 1k labor and I am independent shop.

i did one on my mk3 gti. it was a lot easier going in since i knew how to finagle it.
i assume my 2001 225 will need one between 80-90k. (doing fine at 80k but could slip tomorrow.)
maybe ill take pics for a dyi to post up.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

I had my clutch replaced at the dealer and it was something like 3K in total....
I try to forget....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (brian1973)*

i got my stage 3+ from aptuning and installed for 1400 lol talk about a deal there







i also have a 225 quattro tt


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (320hpBlackTT)*

Ouch. I better start saving. I'm at 77k and am in no position to replace this anytime in the near future. I hope the previous owner drove it okay...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (bauch1425)*

I figured the quattro would be way more of a pain than a FWD platform...


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

First I want to thank everyone for all of their replies! They have really helped. 
Based on the replies it souds like I will be buying a quality clutch and flywheel so that I only have to do the repair once and then getting it done at a local shop.
I know there are a bunch of performance clutch and flywheels sets, however, with the labor being so high are there any recomendations for the most durable?


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

I went with Spec 2+ and a lightweight STEEL flywheel. It s awesome but you do get chatter at low RPM. Holding power is sweet though. Go to http://www.UltraRev.com. They have THE best deals. I searched for a month for a good setup.


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (retloctt)*

Same set up as what he has and i am with him i love it. It pulls much nicer coming out of corners.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT Clutch Install Cost 1,800!!? (searya)*

Southbend stg 1 or 2, they make great clutches. You should be able to get the clutch done for $700 labor at a local shop, tell the dealer to take a flying leap


----------

